# 302 tear apart.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

H














ere we go.. Separated the tender from the loco, and removed the outside linkage.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

remove inner linkage.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Removed screws from jack panel and cowcatcher.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Unsoldered head-light, and removed crosshead


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Removed cross-head guides, and 2 cotter pins holding the handrail in place.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pulled out the rusty and bent handrails.. I'll straighten out the handrail, polish, and also straighten out the bent cotter pins.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Removed grease














pan cover and pulled chassis from shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Smoke unit, field, armature, brush cap all removed and checked for any signs of need.... Here's what I found.
All 4 insulators were/are loose.
Smoke gear frozen tight, as suspected.
Old, hardened grease.
Smoke piston and chamber has corrosion, but still free.
smoke unit blows tons of smoke!!!


----------

